# Problem with Indiana Jones: Emperor's Tomb



## danielins (Oct 27, 2007)

So this is an old game that is fantastic. It's just plain old FUN. Don't find many games nowadays that can be so entertaining. Plus the puzzles are interesting and the gameplay is good. Great scenery too.

Anyway.

I've been getting a problem: when I try to run the game, I get an error.. the window is called "ABORT", and the message reads:

"(Render) Unable to initialize D3D on your system. You need to update DirectX 8.1 or later, and make sure that your video card supports hardware transformation and lighting!"

Now, my DirectX is updated 9, and my video card (NVidia GeForce FX 5200) already ran this game before and has an updated driver. What could be the trouble?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome, have you try the compatibility mode?


----------



## danielins (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt answer!

If by this you mean the computer compatibility tester, I ran it already, and everything checked out as compatible... ironically enough, one of the components is the 3D driver on the Videocard, and it's marked "passed".


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

No, the Operating System Compatiblity,

Right click on the application you want to run, go to compatibility and set it to the previous operating system versions (example :windows 98/95, etc)


----------



## danielins (Oct 27, 2007)

That didn't help.. any other ideas?

I tried with Windows 95 and 98/ME, by the way.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Please post your dxdiag.


----------



## danielins (Oct 27, 2007)

my computer is in portuguese so if I post the dxdiag it will be meaningless to you, but I ran it and showed no errors in any of the components, this includes Video and the 3D rendering.


----------



## danielins (Oct 27, 2007)

any ideas?


----------

